# white lawn tractor



## truckdriver23us (Dec 22, 2011)

got a white rider im working on it was loaded with gas. took spark plug out gas just run out of it same as the rocker arm cover it was fill with gas. looks like timing is still ok. can anyone tell me whats the most common problem when that happens? ty in advance. truck


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Sounds like the float/needle in the carb are not working properly, allowing gas to continue to flow, filling the engine with gas.


----------



## truckdriver23us (Dec 22, 2011)

*ty*

ty rentahusband


----------



## TownWrench (Sep 27, 2005)

sound like the needle in the carb is stuck or the float is also stuck. also make sure the float doesn't have a hole in it and is filling up with gas.


----------



## truckdriver23us (Dec 22, 2011)

ok took carb off didn't seem to be anything wrong . i cleaned out anyway put back together put just alittle gas in carb like i was priming it turn key cranked half a turn and stopped. i took plug back out and gas come out again cranks fine with plug out. only because it using the plug hole to relieve presure from the gas. i'm wondering if it could be the intake valve ? thanks for the reply i got yesterday. truck


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

You need to check the oil level as it's likely contaminated with fuel and overfull. If so, drain all the contaminated oil out and refill to proper level with new engine oil. If the carburetor was dirty then cleaning may take care of your issue. If it was not very dirty or gummed up, then the float needle could be bad and or the seat may also need replacement to cure the carburetor.

It may also need the valves adjusted if all else looks good.

Best of Luck...:thumbsup:


----------



## truckdriver23us (Dec 22, 2011)

ty 30 year tech. i did all the oil stuff i just didn't mention it becaues its kinda a (dah) to change it. and i do know how it works i'm not new to this. but this is a fourm. it helps others a great deal. thx again truck


----------

